# Need a kydex hip holster for HK .45 Tactical



## jedihawk (Jul 11, 2009)

Greetings experts,

I need a non-locking kydex hip holster for my H&K .45 Tactical pistol for my trip to Front Sight Training facility.

What would you recommend?

What's the best holster I can get?

Where do I get it?

Thanks for your time.

-Hawk


----------



## gerritm (Jan 20, 2009)

If you haven't found one, I have a .40 USP Tactical that I shoot in a local 3 gun competition and had a lot of trouble finding a good Kydex type. I finally had one made by Comp-Tac. It is great. Check them out.

http://www.comp-tac.com/


----------

